# Where to get an inexpensive snowmobile suit for blowing snow?



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a basic snowmobile suit to wear for blowing snow, working on the cars during the winter etc. I would like to get one that has a built in hood, and not one of those snap on after thought hoods. I don't know how common hoods are on snowmobile suits since I don't own a snowmobile. Am I better off just wearing a hooded sweatshirt underneath a standard snowmobile suit if I want a hood? I also don't want/need a crazy insulated suit, I can always add layers underneath. I run hot, and 90% of the time last winter I just wore a heavy hooded sweatshirt and added an extra sweatshirt underneath it on the colder days. If you guys have a suggestion that is on the inexpensive side I would really appreciate it. Thanks for any input!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

try the salvation army


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I wear my ski pants and a hooded sweatshirt with a thin windbreaker and don't get over heated. That's always been a problem. I've also learned to slow down. Also helps to not get too hot.
You can try Salvation Army as William said. G.W. Faashions (Goodwill), thift stores etc. I always get my jeans from these places.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Tractor Supply*

Tractor Supply 

Mens Overalls and Coveralls Online or In Store | Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

As noted in the link above,

I have two sets, one I bought the other was a hand me down. 

I think one is made by Carhartt and the other by Dickies (interesting name). Both are 20 years old. I'm sure the tech has changed but my are nice and thin, I mostly just just add a sweet shirt and I'm good to go.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine is a ski suit and was $8 at Goodwill. Roger


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

try fleet farm


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

or you could go the jacket and bib overall route.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I do cheapo bib overalls from Walmart for $25 and a coat over it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, a breathable, waterproof, outer shell is more important. After that, you can layer as needed. 

Frogg Toggs Ultra-Lite Men's Rain Suit - Walmart.com


----------

